# 4 Season 2013 Audi TT S line competition - Introduction (Samoa Orange Goodness)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've dropped our first installment of our TT S line competition 4 Season test. I've included our first comprehensive photo shoot of the car. Let me know if you have any questions regarding the car or also suggestions on ways we might consider improving upon it. 

Read it here: http://fourtitude.com/features/Revi...2013-audi-tt-s-line-competition-introduction/


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Nice looking car. As an RS owner I'm seriously jealous of the black wheels, spoiler, and the color matched interior. 

Perhaps the MSS spring kit would be good? 

Is that your personal car? or an Audi press car? It looks so good I think if it were the latter it would be really hard to part with.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We've dropped our first installment of our TT S line competition 4 Season test. I've included our first comprehensive photo shoot of the car. Let me know if you have any questions regarding the car or also suggestions on ways we might consider improving upon it.


 Car looks very nice and I'm not surprised that your early impressions are so positive. 

Since you asked for not over-the-top suggestions, I assume you want to keep the OEM wheels, brakes, and suspension. 

That being said, I would recommend the following: 

Performance: 

1. ECU Stage 1 tune = TTS+ performance 
2. Rear ASB (Stasis, Neuspeed, etc) + Gen 4 Haldex controller - I have found this combo really reduces understeer and has absolutely no downside in terms of ride comfort. 

Appearance: 

I would accentuate the black and orange color scheme as follows: 

1. Remove the rear chrome TT and quattro and the side chrome S-line badges (hint: dental floss) 
2. Replace the front and rear Audi rings with black versions. 
3. Spray or powdercoat the front and rear brake calipers black.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Call me crazy, but I am falling in love with that burnt orange. Never in a million years would I have predicted that I would like that color!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Gorgeous color and what a great location for a photo shoot. Some of the best mk2 pics I've seen so far


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Just an amazing color. If I was ordering a car today, that would be on my short list (with Aviator Grey). It also doesn't hurt that I'm an Oregon State fan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

fjork_duf said:


> Nice looking car. As an RS owner I'm seriously jealous of the black wheels, spoiler, and the color matched interior.
> 
> Perhaps the MSS spring kit would be good?
> 
> Is that your personal car? or an Audi press car? It looks so good I think if it were the latter it would be really hard to part with.


 MSS not applicable. It's not Magnetic Ride. 

Press car, but we can likely opt to buy it at end of stay. We'll see.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

TT412GO said:


> Car looks very nice and I'm not surprised that your early impressions are so positive.
> 
> Since you asked for not over-the-top suggestions, I assume you want to keep the OEM wheels, brakes, and suspension.
> 
> ...


 ECU is a must. Given it's a PR loaner I have debated doing the full S3 setup or just a tune. I may start with a tune and go from there. 

Was thinking HPA on the Haldex box. The switchable function is cool and I'm wondering if I can somewhow work with the S button from the magnetic ride (that I don't have). That should be a two position on and off, and HPA currently offers 3 programs with a switch. I need to look more into this. Is your Haldex setup from HPA? 

Thanks on the ASB. Good plan. 



> Appearance:
> 
> I would accentuate the black and orange color scheme as follows:
> 
> ...


 On exterior, I'm looking into factory carbon optics package (chin, rear valance) plus OSIR carbon rear wing. As for badges, am tempted to lessen the chrome look with the newer black quattro badges from the R8. Have you seen those?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Williamttrs said:


> Call me crazy, but I am falling in love with that burnt orange. Never in a million years would I have predicted that I would like that color!


 We tend to order 4 Season test cars in wilder colors that do well at car shows. That was kind of the thought when I ordered it, but it has seriously grown on me. Were it simply my personal car, I'd have gone Daytona, but then it would have probably just blended in. This car gets a lot of attention but it's not obnoxious.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Gorgeous color and what a great location for a photo shoot. Some of the best mk2 pics I've seen so far


 Thanks! It's at HersheyPark oddly enough. I spotted the Forsythia bloom when I was at the Porsche swap meet last week and was unable to get back until later in the week. I lost a bit of peak bloom on the yellow, but the dogwood or whatever the pink is popped in that time so it turned out well. Works with the spring timing of this story but the orange paint is hard enough to edit accurately. Throw in that background and that amplifies ten fold.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just an amazing color. If I was ordering a car today, that would be on my short list (with Aviator Grey). It also doesn't hurt that I'm an Oregon State fan


 I LOVE that Aviator RS (also in Portland). The good part about Samoa on the S line comp is that it's not the usual Audi Exclusive charge since it's a factory offered color on this package.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Was thinking HPA on the Haldex box. The switchable function is cool and I'm wondering if I can somewhow work with the S button from the magnetic ride (that I don't have). That should be a two position on and off, and HPA currently offers 3 programs with a switch. I need to look more into this. Is your Haldex setup from HPA?


 Yes it is - I went with single funtion (i.e. "race mode") because that it is the mode that transfers power to the rear (which is the whole point of the unit - why would I want to turn it off?) 

I think the "race" descriptor gives the wrong impression - it's totally transparent - you don't even realize you have it until you power through a turn (here's where it works well with the rear ASB). There is a FWD-only mode for increased hiway gas mileage if long boring trips are part of your world. 



> On exterior, I'm looking into factory carbon optics package (chin, rear valance) plus OSIR carbon rear wing. As for badges, am tempted to lessen the chrome look with the newer black quattro badges from the R8. Have you seen those?


 I can't think of any reason that the black R8 hood rings wouldn't work on the rear of the TT - they just stick on. I've also seen black plastic rings for the front grille. 

Be careful with CF from different sources - they can look very different even if they are CF. My neighbor has an M3 with the factory CF roof and an aftermarket CF hood - the weave and color is different and (to my eye at least ) looks cobby. 

My experinece with OSIR has been mixed - I run an OSIR front grill, but the CF was so wavy 
that I ended up having it professionally painted flat black to match the air intakes (the wire mesh was also poorly finished and I had to have it powder coated).


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> MSS not applicable. It's not Magnetic Ride.
> 
> Press car, but we can likely opt to buy it at end of stay. We'll see.


 Oh I didn't realize all TT's didn't come with magnetic ride. Well In that case, I'd say some suspension improvement would be cool, how about replacing the shocks? Perhaps Konis or something else. I'm not too up on the latest and greatest suspension hardware, but as someone who likes to autox in the stock class a shock swap would be cool to see.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

TT412GO said:


> That being said, I would recommend the following:
> 
> Performance:
> 
> ...


 Excellent recommendations all around; I might do each and every one to my Daytona Gray, with S-line Comp Pkg TT. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Coincidentally on the same day we got the R8 GT wheels mounted and road balanced (will probably install tonight), I've published our second monthly report on our TT S line competition. Don't worry, you won't have to wait a month to see pics of it with the new wheels, but you can see our long haul impressions post our Sebring road trip plus a bunch of new photos after the jump.

http://fourtitude.com/features/proj...-test-2013-audi-tt-s-line-competition-part-2/


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Just bought my TT S-Line Competition this weekend and I am loving it.:thumbup:

Nice writeup. All the things that I am seeing with my TT on first glance. I will be interested to see what you do in the power upgrade department.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hey, George. Got a bit of an odd request for you.

If you happen to see a LeMans Sunset 350Z out and about, can you grab a photo of your Samoa TT beside it? I really like the Samoa Orange on your TT and on the S8 that's floating around somewhere, but I keep thinking of LeMans Sunset when I see it and, well... LeMans Sunset seems really dated to me.

I'll be placing an order for an S3 in about a year, and I'm trying to make sure I've rationalized my color choice very well beforehand. I'll pay the Exclusive fee for custom paint if a) my color of choice isn't a standard offering and b) doing so won't push me over $50,000. I will have had the GLI for nine years when I part with it, and I anticipate keeping the S3 for ten years- so I want to be certain I enjoy looking at it in the garage each day.

I've wanted a brown car for a number of years now, so naturally I'm envisioning something brown. I may be inclined to "settle" on any brown color Audi offers as a standard option in order to save the money, but I have a couple browns in mind if they don't offer any as options. I have looked extensively at Ipanema Brown, and I like it- but I'm not sure I can bring myself to go so bold as something brown-orange like that. I really like it in some photos, and I think it's gross in others.

That's where Samoa Orange comes in, as it's a muted bold. I've looked at any number of colors- Signal Green, Glut Orange, Papaya Orange, Nogaro Blue, Sprint Blue- thinking that I may like to go at least a little bold this time around as my history (Reflex Silver, followed by Platinum Grey) is rather... dull.

Of all the options, Samoa Orange is the front-runner for options on the bold end. Other than the range of browns, I find myself once again considering something like Daytona Grey. It's just so beautiful, bold be damned.

So... anything you can do to put my concerns at ease about Samoa being too close to that Nissan color would be excellent. 

-Brian


----------

